
Eliud Kipchoge Breaks Marathon Record at Berlin Marathon - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/16/sports/eliud-kipchoge-marathon-record.html
======
anoncoward111
Amazing achievement by Kipchoge.

And yet more lazy reporting by NY Times. At the end of the article, the author
says, "last year, Kipchoge ran a marathon on a racetrack in Italy in less than
two hours".

No, he didn't, despite us all wanting him to. He missed 1:59:59 by about 30
seconds.

The whole point of the experiment was for him to come under the 2hr mark.
Don't say, "he ran it in under 2hrs", when we were all heartbroken that he
didn't.

------
js2
2:01:39, and he ran the second half without any pacer. He bested the previous
WR from 2014 by 1:14. This was an amazing performance and I'll be surprised if
anyone but Kipchoge is able to improve upon it for a long time.

(Aside, there's currently a mistake in this article: _Last year, on a racecar
track in Italy, Kipchoge ran a marathon in less than two hours._ No, he ran
2:00:25 there.)

